# Any 3d shoots still give free shoot to winners or tee shirts



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Would be nice to get tee shirt or something when you win. Would keep things more exciting for some folks.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know if I would have knowen that I would have just stayed home and shot guy said just for practice well can do that at home I know I won I was the last to go through one guy had 318 in bowhunter class. Last year they used to get free shoot or some had choice of tee or free shoot now higher fee and no win prize.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't go there for free stuff, I go there to have fun and meet new friends. Yes there are a couple of places that I've been to that do give out shirts to promote their range, mainly they're small places but they're also doing good things on their courses.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Fryburg Sportsmans Club in Western pa. Everyone here seems to prefer the free shoot. Top 3 in each class gets a free shoot.( I free shoot for every 10 shooters in that class---30 shooters pays 3 free shoots). Also we have a group of different guys sets up each monthly shoot and they all get a free shoot for there effort. Comp Class winner gets $15. Everyone seems pretty happy with that.
Getting harder and harder to keep the set up crews together. This year some new people stepped up to plate and are going to set one up and run it. Kind of nice to get some new people in the act because we have 400 acres to play on and they like to go out and get into some new area.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I bust my hump to try to win when I do it would be nice if you could at least give next shoot free that would not cost them anything and they raised the price could have atleast kept it the same free shoot.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes. Our club does. Starts with Trophies in all classes that have 2 or more up to 3 trophies per class (X number of shooters). Cubs 11 and under shoot free and are awarded trophies as per past practice - one in class will get a trophy. Then, trade troply for shoot or club t-shirt and maybe something other. 2nd pays half fee, I think.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

With the cost of targets anymore I don't blame them for not giving anything away. Plus any time you give something away, even if it is a t-shirt, a $3 trophy or a free shoot, people will cheat to get it. I've seen people cheat even if there is nothing to win! It's just an ego thing and it is very unfortunate.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the local courses gives a free shoot at the next event for winners of each class. It keeps me going back because I have shot 4 events and only paid for the first. It doesn't take much for the club, there are only 5 winners total, that would be 10 extra shots each week if all of the winners returned for the next week. It's not much but I like feeling like I have gotten something for shooting well.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

There is a local club near me that give out free shoots for 3rd place finishes...


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Indian Trails Archery club shooting at Hueston Woods State Park in College Corner, Ohio (SW Ohio) http://www.indiantrailsarcheryclub.org

We have "The 14 ring Challenge"...Known yardage from your class stake, three targets, one arrow at each target, official scorer (No pencil-whipping), IBO scoring with ASA 14 ring in play. Highest score wins. Only one winner...Winner gets $50, second place $25, and third place gets a free t-shirt.....At our last shoot, a finger shooter and two hunters took the prizes....

Oh yea, this side shoot is included in your $10 shoot fee! So, it's kinda like a free chance to win some cash!

Come check us out!


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

Just Finished up our second 3-D of the year. Here in Wisconsin we still take care of our shooters. For our Know Target Class we charge $15.00 entry then pay back 50% of the fee in cash prizes. Our unknown Target class we charge $10.00 and give back 50% Of entry fee. All our other classes are paid out in Gas Cards $25 for 1st $15 for 2nd and $10 for 3rd based on a 3-6-9- basis. 3 shooters or more we pay 1st, 6 shooters or more we pay 2nd and 9 or more we pay 3rd. We make money and they get a reasonable reward. With the cost of 3-D we went from a 28 target course to a 20 target so that we didn't need to raise the price. We even ran a 3-D outside under the lights paid back 50% and still made money for the club.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to get a t shirt for a win better than a medel and good advertisement for the course.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I mean come on even free shoot dose not cost them anything.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes 
Arrowhead archery in sonora ky gives your choice of shirt or free shoot. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

cc122368 said:


> Went to first shoot this year scored a 326 in bowhunter class 15 10's and 14 12's and one 8 this shoot used to give next shoot free for winners well the price went from 7 last year to 10 no big deal but I just was heading to my last target I knew I did good and one but befor I got to the last target the guy came into the woods said were out of here I said what about the score cards he said nothing for winners anymore who else finds that to stink.


If you want a trophy, shirt or anything else that bad...just go out and buy your own. 



cc122368 said:


> I know if I would have knowen that I would have just stayed home and shot


So you dont like the idea of simply supporting a club if you dont get anything out of it?



cc122368 said:


> Well I bust my hump to try to win.


And your personal satisfaction should be enough of a reward. Like I said earlier, if you want a trophy that bad, go out and by one.



cc122368 said:


> Yes I mean come on even free shoot dose not cost them anything.


Yes it does, it costs them the entry fee. And to a small club, this could add up to quite a bit of $$ lost.



darton3d said:


> With the cost of targets anymore I don't blame them for not giving anything away. Plus any time you give something away, even if it is a t-shirt, a $3 trophy or a free shoot, people will cheat to get it. I've seen people cheat even if there is nothing to win! It's just an ego thing and it is very unfortunate.


I dont blame them either. You dont know what the financial situation of the club is like. Maybe they are struggling? 



rdraper_3 said:


> I don't go there for free stuff, I go there to have fun and meet new friends.


Could not of said it better myself! Thats the correct attitude to have. Too many people want something for nothing these days.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This club is not struggling and no way would or should I have to buy my own trophy and one free shoot for each class dose not add up that much sorry bud. I can shgoot in my yard if I just want to shoot and then if more people do the same then they will be struggleing lets think about that.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I won the last tournament I was in and was under the impression that I would get a hat pin, which is what they used to do. Well, they don't no more. I would be tickled with a t shirt myself, more so than money in most cases. I'm with the OP on this one. I shoot every day for at least one hour, I would like to have something to show for my hard work, gas money and entry fee money.


----------



## fullrut05 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are going to a shoot for monetary purposes or to win something that says I AM KING of the hunter class than you are going to that shoot for the wrong reason. You ought to be happy as heck just to have a place to shoot, then to top it off if you are lucky enough to win the class...... FRAME YOUR SCORECARD. Wal-Mart sell frames for $2.00. Archery is like golf...You go to a range(course) to better yourself. If you want a prize join 4H. They just love to give ribbons away. Certainly not trying to sound like a smartass but come on man. Grow Up.


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

When I read an advertisement for a 3-D and it says that the club is having a "3-D shoot" I take it that the prizes are either minimal or nonexistant. But if it says that the club is having a "tournament/competition" I take it that this is a competitive function and that the awards or prizes are substantial. So for that one I bring my "A" game. Friendships and a good time are there for all to enjoy at all of the 3-D's. I don't care what style or caliber of shooter you are but it's is a proven fact that we are all competitive and we all like the little thing that says "I am better than you are!" Those that say that they do it because the just want to shoot and support the club are those that need to cover their desire to be the best, and are there to attempt to better themselves to take a stab at that top spot in the future. Yes you have to love the sport to continue to pay the entry fee to get nothing but when you reach those top spots it all becomes worth it when they hand you that t-shirt, trophy or check. We have shooters all the time that come in and just want to shoot. They may want to try different stakes as they go through the course or want to use a range finder, they declare that they are shooting a non-comp round pay the entry fee we mark their score card such and send them out to shoot. For those that want to just support the club maybe this is what you should do.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

fullrut05 said:


> If you are going to a shoot for monetary purposes or to win something that says I AM KING of the hunter class than you are going to that shoot for the wrong reason. You ought to be happy as heck just to have a place to shoot, then to top it off if you are lucky enough to win the class...... FRAME YOUR SCORECARD. Wal-Mart sell frames for $2.00. Archery is like golf...You go to a range(course) to better yourself. If you want a prize join 4H. They just love to give ribbons away. Certainly not trying to sound like a smartass but come on man. Grow Up.


:thumbs_up


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Im going to get shirts made up for my next shoot and see how it goes.
I like to win something too.
Shirts should be good advertising too.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My club gives different awards. Sometimes small medals. Yesterday they gave sweat towels with club name on them. 

We give the cheap pocket knifes which make good awards for adults.

$10.00 entry fee and most of realize we have tournaments to support the targets and pay the heating bill of indoor range. Non Profit club. We provide a practice range and graveled pathway 3d range.

We built the very nice indoor range with grant money we applied for with help of state representative with club located on City property. Volunteers did allot of the work
DB


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I understand that and sounds like a nice club you have graveled path but mine is mud witch I have no problem wwith like hunting but I dont shoot the indoor range should be the indoor shooters to take care of but even something cheap like you said would make me keep comeing back feel like I won something.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cc122368 said:


> I understand that and sounds like a nice club you have graveled path but mine is mud witch I have no problem wwith like hunting but I dont shoot the indoor range should be the indoor shooters to take care of but even something cheap like you said would make me keep comeing back feel like I won something.


Its a club. We support each archer. We have indoor tournaments and 3d tournaments that support the whole club. Fulltime practice range year round. It about competition and fun times. This is one of Oklahoma oldest clubs.
DB


----------



## haydenhunter (Dec 3, 2008)

cc122368 said:


> I understand that and sounds like a nice club you have graveled path but mine is mud witch I have no problem wwith like hunting but I dont shoot the indoor range should be the indoor shooters to take care of but even something cheap like you said would make me keep comeing back feel like I won something.


Dude what is your address? I have some old trophies, certificates and probably even some ribbons laying around gathering dust. I'll send them to you.:wink:


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Went to first shoot this year scored a 326 in bowhunter class 15 10's and 14 12's and one 8 this shoot used to give next shoot free for winners well the price went from 7 last year to 10 no big deal but I just was heading to my last target I knew I did good and one but befor I got to the last target the guy came into the woods said were out of here I said what about the score cards he said nothing for winners anymore who else finds that to stink.


that sounds like a crappy way of treating youre shooters. our club gives away either a free shoot or a trophy or another chance to win the carbon element we are giving away at our august shoot. every time you come and shoot with us, when you get done shooting you will turn youre score card in and thats what we will be drawing at the august shoot for the brand new element. any other ? feel free to pm me. good luck


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No thanks on stuff given I like to win stuff but Im not that hard up man. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Some are saying about the clubs struggleing to make it what about the shooters who are struggleing come on I have tree kids and out of work so when I can win a free shoot its a big help to me and my kids cause if I dont it might mean I cant go to one for awhile so kids have what they need Im sorry thats not too much to ask.


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

cc I think you hit the bottom of the barrel with that comment. I have heard bowhunters and 3-D shooters complain that they can't afford the equipment or the shooting fees before. Like the ones that show up at a private commercial range and whine about having to pay $5.00 to shoot for an hour or $10.00 to shoot a round of 3-D's and then complain that they shoot there all of the time and want some "FREE" range time or round of 3-D. My sympathy to you if you are out of a job and have three kids to feed. Been there done that. If you can't afford to shoot stay home. On the other hand if the clubs can't find enough help to run a fair shoot or can't give out awards for the top finishers, "SHUT IT DOWN" your on your way out anyway. Clubs are a business and they need to make money to pay the lights, Heat, air conditioning, taxes, insurance, building up keep, target maintenance, buy both paper and foam targets and on and on. I have run that commercial range so I know the kind, and I head up the archery for a gun and archery club that has been around for 75yrs. If you can't afford to shoot I'm sorry and I know that without the shooters the clubs and ranges can't survive, But they also can't give it away either. Winners deserve to be rewarded for their accomplishments. If there were not some type of award for shooting good then I will stay home and shoot my own targets. This doesn't mean everyone should get a reward just the top shooters (1st - 3rd). This c**p that they are doing to our kids in organized sports is BS, "No Winners - No Losers" what's that all about?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well thats what Im saying I did not say everyone who shoots should get somthing but I came out on top and nothing I think 1-3 is right and for kids give them somthing to keep there interest come on.


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Well thats what Im saying I did not say everyone who shoots should get somthing but I came out on top and nothing I think 1-3 is right and for kids give them somthing to keep there interest come on.


and thats exactly what our club does


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

Our club gives a choice of a plaque or t-shirt to the top three, depending on number of entries. The problem with free shoots is, yes it does cost the club your entry fee but the main problem is the top shooter or pencil pusher in each class usually wins most every time so he or she will pay one entry fee at the begining of the season and then shoot free the rest of the year. Some of our local clubs have gone to a points system, not sure about the numbers but they give so many points for first, fewer for second and fewer yet for third. When you have accumulated 10 points, then you get a free shoot.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

I just won my first 3D shoot today(novice class). I got a pin for my efforts and am glad to have it. I stuck it on my hip quiver. The range I shoot at also has a long dot contest. Every shoot you can take shots at an 90 yard elk target for 2 dollars a shot. If you hit the three inch dot you then qualify for a shoot off for half the pot at the end of the day. At the last shoot of the season all of the previous winners will shoot for a free deer hunt in Kansas.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now that sounds nice.


----------

